# Soap & Glory Fab Pore facial peel



## Nicnivin (May 4, 2009)

I was in Target today and was looking at the Burt's Bee's products and finally stopped and looked at this brand called Soap & Glory Skin Care. Never used their products before but picked up "The Fab Pore" facial peel just for fun because I liked the packaging lol. Has anyone one ever tried it or their products before?


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 4, 2009)

I tried their body wash a while back-but when I finished it I didn't re-purchase.  It's good but nothing WOW imo


----------



## TSIZ (May 4, 2009)

'Soap & Glory' is 'bliss' "for the people", so to speak (same company/creator). You can see how they're related by the puns and cheezy/adorable product names...

Correct me if I'm wrong please...


----------



## Girl about town (May 7, 2009)

i love soap and glory we've had it in the uk for ages, its from the makers of Bliss spa!!! I love the clean on me body wash, and the righteous butter body butter, the scrub is amazing too. really good products!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 7, 2009)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Soap & Glory. All the products I've tried so far have been really good - Endless Glove, Hair Supply, Heel Genius, Glamalot, Mist You Madly, Clean on Me, Hand Food etc. The cute packaging makes me buy things I don't really need, but they *do* work well.


----------

